# Ein kleines Wunder: Miriam Pielhau wird Mama!



## Stefan102 (21 Jan. 2012)

​
Endlich wieder gute Nachrichten für Miriam Piehlhau (36): Nachdem sie den Brustkrebs besiegt hat, ist die Moderatorin nun schwanger!

Gegenüber der Bild-Zeitung verriet sie: „Ich bin im 6. Monat, unendlich glücklich. Und vor allem unendlich dankbar.“ Obwohl Miriam und ihr Ehemann nicht mehr geglaubt hatten, dass sich ihr Kinderwunsch erfüllen wird, hat es doch geklappt - für die baldigen Eltern ein kleines Wunder. Schließlich musste die 36-Jährige eine langwierige Chemotherapie durchstehen und ihre Eizellen galten als zerstört. Sie betonte nochmals im Interview: „Natürliche Schwangerschaft nach meiner Vorgeschichte – eine Ärztin benutzte das Wort ‚Wunder‘“. Sogar das Stillen des Nachwuchses soll möglich sein.

Dass sie schwanger ist, erfuhr die Moderatorin erst bei einer Routineuntersuchung, denn die allgemeine Müdigkeit und andere Hinweise auf das freudige Ereignis tat sie als ganz normalen Arbeitsstress ab. Abschließend erklärt Miriam Pielhau noch: „Ich trage das gleiche Risiko wie jede Frau in meinem Alter. Ich bin wirklich sehr gelassen – nach all dem, was uns widerfahren ist, darf es jetzt auch mal einfach gut gehen, oder?“ - Ja, das darf es! Wir gratulieren herzlich und wünschen alles erdenklich Gute.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

